# spray to get into tight boots



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Looked online and found this. Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You know....sometimes you just have to admit it is time to get new boots. Last week I finally decided I will never comfortably be able to wear my vogel custom newmarket boots again;










I blame it on running...(yeah, right!)

I sold them to another trainer for a screaming deal <sob>


----------



## freddisam (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much, VT Trail Trotters--I also had done a search, but I guess my wording was wrong! I tried "silicone spray," "spray lubricant," and a couple other ways but didn't come up with what you found---and it's JUST what I was looking for.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

this stuff is MAGIC

Amazon.com: Boot Slide Spray: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, never heard of it. Great idea. I remember once in the 'olden' days, I had a friend who dressed up as a english horse back rider as a kid for halloween, and she had on these tall boots, and they were too small for her. She got one off, but she couldn't get the other off. I remember quite clearly as she clung onto a railing on the end of a ramp while like 5 people held onto her boot to try to pull it off... She was quite litterally clinging for her life.. Still makes me laugh. She had to cut the boot off with scissors, it was a cheap rubber kind.


----------



## freddisam (Nov 19, 2011)

Casey--Funny story! But did you know how you get off boots when a boot jack isn't available? The rider in the boots sits on a solid chair and puts his/her leg straight out. Then someone straddles the leg with his/her back to the rider, bending over and cupping both hands at the heel of the boot. THEN, while the helper is pulling, the rider puts his/her other foot on the helper's butt and pushes! The push seems to be the important part!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

try armor all,, or some boots that fit. I'm thinking if you need lube to get your boots on something aint right.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You really have to be *careful* if boots are that tight. As the day wears on, legs tend to retain fluids and swell. This could cause a tamponade" effect which could dangerously compromise circulation in the leg. I have had a boot cut off in the past, and it was not a cheaper rubber one. I couldn't pull it off after a day foxhunting. My nice patent leather tops were trashed. I knew it had to be cut off fast as I was losing feeling in the leg.


----------



## freddisam (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks to all. To those who advised "getting boots that fit." They're Dehners, custom fitted for me, and what makes them difficult to get out of without the spray is the suction effect, not a poor fit!
F.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Could it not be if suction is making them hard to get off then they are to tight. Not allowing for the normal swelling of the legs and feet as the day and heat progresses.

Custom fit they may be, but to my way of thinking if suction is being created, then there is no air movement between limb and boot. The suction could have the effect of making the limb swell, worsening the over all effect. Perhaps a slight enlargement around the calves would negate the need for any spray.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unscented baby powder works for me.


----------



## freddisam (Nov 19, 2011)

The spray is what I used successfully in the past. I tend to sweat a lot, which is why the suction effect---a little baby powder doesn't work, but a lot of powder turns into a paste with excessive sweat!
Vermont Trail Trotters gave me what I needed---a website that has the product so I could get its name, which I'd forgotten: Fiebing's Boot Slip-On Aerosol.
Thanks again, VTT!!!


----------

